# Drobdown auswahl in neuen Fenster öffnen.



## getto (21. Aug 2003)

Wenn ich bei einem Drobdown-Feld einen Eintrag anklicke welchen ich mit javascript verlinkt habe öffnet sich der Link im selben Frame/Fenster. Jetzt möchte ich aber das bei der Auswahl der Link in einem neuen Fenster öffnet.

Hier mein Code:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function Go(x) {
   location.href = x;
   document.forms[0].reset();
   document.forms[0].elements[0].blur();
}
//-->
</script>

<form action=""><select size=1 name="Auswahl"
  onChange="Go(this.form.Auswahl.options[this.form.Auswahl.options.selectedIndex].value)"
  style="width:170px; background-color:#FFFFE0; font-size:9pt; font-family:Arial,sans-serif;"
  width="170">
<option value="nothing">[ Seite ausw&hlen! ]</option>
<option value="http://www.meineseite.de/blabla.htm">Ligatabelle</option>
```


----------



## mariopetr (21. Aug 2003)

in diesem fromum geht es um _java_ nicht um _javaSCRIPT_, nicht um _ASP_ und auch nicht um _HTML_


----------



## Fian03 (21. Aug 2003)

Probier es hiermit

[/b]Mein Link


----------



## bummerland (25. Aug 2003)

ok, da wir jetzt einen javascript-bereich haben, werd ich das mal dort hin verschieben. 

*schieb*


----------

